# Aircraft Engineers In The UAE



## acidburns69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there any aircraft engineers on here????

I am currently working for the Royal Navy as an aircraft engineer (Avionics) in the UK and am looking to leave to work in the UAE. Just wondering if anyone can offer any advice or possibly give me a contact to send a cv to????


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Fixed wing or rotary? Whats your current experience level?


----------



## acidburns69 (Jun 7, 2011)

mevans said:


> Fixed wing or rotary? Whats your current experience level?


I have both fixed and rotory wing experiance, mostly fixed wing on Harrier Jump Jet (8 Years) and a mix of Sea King and Lynx. I have also had some experiance on c17's working with the Royal Air Force. I have 9 years total experiance as an avionics/weapons technician, 4 years as a supervisior. I'd say I know my job inside out. I currently only hold qualifications given to me by the military.


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Whatever the UK civilian equivalent to the US Airframe & Powerplant mechanics license is, you'll need it. I know they have C-17s, but there was another mech that posted here very recently that the C-17 positions were being eliminated or something along those lines, or it could of just been his company.

Check out jsfirm. com. Do an international search, or a search for the positions listed by GAL. They have both fixed & rotary wing positions, but the do look for specific experience. I was a Chinook mech in the military, & that's what I'll be working on as a civilian over there.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Great job man!, I was in RAF cadets for a while, never got the opportunity to get into a Harrier.

Best to try UAE Armed forces ( no idea how to contact them) - they mainly use F-16's, Mirages and C-130's , rotary they have Apaches and Chinooks. 

Good Luck.


----------



## acidburns69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have tried GAL, I currently have 34 job applications in with them. I have also seen Abu Dhabi Aviation are looking for unlicensed engineers so I am also trying with them, I'm in Dubai in a weeks time for about a week so will be hunting them down to hand in a cv. My main issue at the minute is it seems that you hav to know someone working in the UAE in order to stand a chance at getting anywhere. I am also doing a full resettlement course in NDT in the hope that there will be enough work out there to keep me going. I will be doing the licences however, just need something to do while I'm doing them. I don't wan to lose my hand skills while I'm waiting.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Drop your cv onto www.aeropeople.com and expect a reply from someone shortly afterwards. Make sure you big up your c17 experience. If you get no joy there, try ammrock.


----------



## acidburns69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you, I'll get it on there right away!


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

anyone here works for commercial airlines? do they follow FAA or EASA ? or local CAA?? which should i aim for if i want to get my license. any advice. i am an avionics technician with 5 years of experience. and how much salary can i expect with this sort of experience ..any advice would be highly appreciated...thanks...


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

might be a punt, but try www.emiratesgroupcareers.com you never know.


----------



## luumz (May 29, 2013)

take a look here 
aeropeople . com/index.php?option=com_jobgrok&view=postings&Itemid=32


----------



## aviator_jvaldez (Apr 1, 2015)

Sir please can you help to whom i can send my application for aircraft technician to aeropeople. do you have any idea? thank you very much! have a pleasant day ahead!


----------

